# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Airport shuttle daily to and from montego-bay

## Esperanza Tours

Greetings from negril, If you are looking for a ride from MONTEGO-BAY airport to negril and back!
Please check out our site at WWW.ESPERANZATOURS.WEBS.COM and email PATRICK for a reasonable price and ride in style and comfort while you are in jamaica.

----------


## Rumlover

In my humble opinion it's the very best airport shuttle.  I hope you are doing well Patrick.

----------


## N5_

I've known Patrick for years and we always hire him for our transport needs.  

Patrick - I hope all is well.  We'll see you in May.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Sounds good my friends see you soon

----------


## Melody

Is this a private transfer or a shuttle service?

----------


## 541lion

How much for 2 to mayfield falls??

----------


## Esperanza Tours

email Patrick and he will give you a reasonable price to mayfield falls esperanza@cwjamaica.com

----------


## Rastaron

we have used patrick perhaps 6 times in past 5 years for mobay-negril trip.  you can count on him to be on time, safe and cautious driver with nice vans and knowledgable of the areas he drives to/from.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Greetings from Negril if you are looking for a ride from Montego-bay airport to Negril and back please check out our site at WWW.ESPERANZATOURS.WEBS.COM

----------


## Biggs of the week

Patrick is by far the safest driver I have had in Jamaica.Maybe that's why I have used him many times over the years.Never a negative experiance with this guy.

----------


## Rambo

we ditto...and he is a REAL NICE GUY on top of it,,,,,,, :Smile:

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Airport shuttle daily to and from montego-bay
www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Airport shuttle daily to and from montego-bay
www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

GREETINGS FROM NEGRIL! If you are looking for a ride from montego-bay airport to negril and back please check out our site at WWW.ESPERANZATOURS.WEBS.COM  and email PATRICK for special group discounts and a cell phone while you are in Jamaica.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

*AIRPORT SHUTTLE DAILY TO AND FROM MONTEGO-BAY
WWW.ESPERANZATOURS.WEBS.COM*

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Airport shuttle daily to and from montego-bay
www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Airport shuttle daily to and from montego-bay
www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Airport shuttle daily to and from montego-bay
www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Greetings from negril! If you are looking for a ride from montego-bay airport to negril and back
please check out our site at www.esperanzatours.webs.com   and email patrick for a reasonable price and ride in style and comfort while you are in jamaica

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Airport shuttle daily to and from montego-bay
www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Airport shuttle daily to and from montego-bay

----------


## Esperanza Tours

AIRPORT SHUTTLE DAILY TO AND FROM MONTEGO-BAY with a cell phone while you are in Jamaica also ice cold red strip on board for the ride to negril.
Please check out our site at WWW.ESPERANZATOURS.WEBS.COM   and email Patrick for a reasonable price and ride in style and comfort while you are in Jamaica.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

AIRPORT SHUTTLE DAILY TO AND FROM MONTEGO-BAY with a cell phone while you are in Jamaica
WWW.ESPERANZATOURS.WEBS.COM

----------


## Esperanza Tours

I can recomend Patrick he is the best of all great driving and tour guide he picked us up at the airport and took us to Negril and one day we went to YS falls he showed us a great time in Jamaica so just send him an email and he will take care of you.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

WITH Patrick if the safest way to go and he gives you a cell phone while you are in Jamaica.
You can email him at esperanza@cwjamaica.com or check out his website at WWW.ESPERANZATOURS.WEBS.COM.
He is the best.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

I will recomend Patrick because he is the best driver from negril and also tour guide our flight got delayed and he wated for 3 hours and had cold red stripes waiting for us and take us to negril and we also went to the Black river Pelican bar
for a day so you guys send him an email at esperanza@cwjamaica.com and he will take care of you.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Fred Stripe

*UUMM you can stop hitting the "enter" button now.*

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## N5_

See you in 10 weeks Patrick!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Sounds good see you soon

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Greetings from negril! If you are looking for a ride from montego-bay airport to negril and back also tours, wedding groups, cruse ship ect, we will provide you with cell phone while you are in jamaica.
Please chect out our site at www.esperanzatours.webs.com and  email patrick for further information and ride in style and comfort while you are in jamaica.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Greetings from negril! If you are looking for a ride from montego-bay airport to negril and back.
Also we do tours to ys falls,black river safari,pelican bar, mayfield falls, ochi rios dunns river falls ect.
Email patrick for large group discount and ride in style and comfort while you are in jamaica.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

I am doing great and thanks for all your help my friends

----------


## Esperanza Tours

I am doing great and thanks! i am looking forward to have you guys again  


> In my humble opinion it's the very best airport shuttle.  I hope you are doing well Patrick.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick provided private transfers for our wedding group to and from the airport and he also took us on a day trip to YS falls and Black river, what a great guy you should all have him take care of your transportation.

----------


## Rumlover

Patrick has handled the airport transfer for my wife and I and for all of our friends for years.  He has also arranged transport for zipline tours, the falls, etc.  Extremely reliable and a darn good guy!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## ellmackey

great driver I highly recommend Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com THANKS MY FRIENDS

----------


## Esperanza Tours

With Patrick is the way to go while you are in Jamaica great guy he picked us up at the airport and took us arround for the week!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We had patrick for our transportation to and from the airport private and he did a good job so i can recomend him, you can check out his site at www.esperanzatours.webs.com and send him an email

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We had Patrick for our private driver to and from the airport  and he did a great job taking care of our wedding party all 50 persons so i would recomend him and his teem.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick is a great guy he provided transportation for our wedding party of 74 persons to and from montegobay airport also side trips to water falls and they all had a wonderfull time in Negril so i would recomend him to you guys
have fun!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We had esperanza tours for our transportation all week to and from the airport and arround town great guys so check it out www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick is the man to talk to about private airport transfers and tours, just send him an email or check out his website at WWW.ESPERANZATOURS.WEBS.COM

----------


## slim

I got Patrick's name from this website I email two companies at the same time with the same request for airport transfer Patrick returned my request within half an hour while the other company took our 24 hrs.
Patrick picked us up on time and brought along a new cell phone as I had requested. He even checked in mid week to see how things where going and if we needed anything. everything went great I would highly recommend Patrick and his services

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick has the best private transportation company opperated from the Sangster international Airport so just send him an email and he will provide the drivers for you have a great time guys.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Please forgive me if I missed the rate... What is the cost for RT Boardie Bash Transfers from Mo'Bay thru Esperanza Tours?

Happy Travels,

Skb

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## allworkbizness

What's with the spam answers on this thread?

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Esperanza tours is the best private transfer we have had in Jamaica to and from the airport also side trips to the falls so i will recomend them for transportation.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## Esperanza Tours

this is the best private transfer for the airport transfer so i highly recomend Patrick and his crew

----------


## Esperanza Tours

www.esperanzatours.webs.com

----------


## goldilocks

Wow, this is the longest running commercial thread on the site!  Big Up Patrick and Esperanza Tours!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This is the best way to go have your private driver to get you at the Airport and take you arround while you are in Jamaica.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for all the help Patrick to drive us arround for the week back and fort with Airport transfer and also YS falls.
We will do the same thing next year so see you soon.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick at Esperanza tours  took care of our wedding group for one week back and fort with Airport trips and tours they did a wonderful job so i will recomemd them at anytime to you guys you wont go wrong.

----------


## N5_

See you in a week!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick provided the transportation for our wedding party of 75 persons and it all went great he did all the Airport pickups and return and other tours to YS falls and Mayfield falls so i will recomend his tour company for sure.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick did a great job taking care of our family he took them back and fort with airport transfers and tours to the south side of the island it was great so if you guys are heading that side just send him an email and he will get back to you fast

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Esperanza tours did all our transportation back and forth with the airport transfers and they took us to YS falls so i can recomend them.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

I will recomend Patrick with Esperanza tours because they are the best handling the private  Airport transfers and they also rent the mini vans with driver for large groups, great people.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We rented a van with driver from Patrick and it worked out great because we had 70 persons in our wedding party to move arround all week so i would recomend this to anyone heading to Jamaica.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

we rented a van with driver for the week because we had 40 persons in our wedding party and we had a great time in negril..

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This is the way to go rent the van for the week with the driver and have them take you to YS falls,Black river and Mayfield falls we had a great time in Jamaica with our wedding group of 83 persons.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We rented a van with driver for the week from Patrick for our wedding party and it was a good idea, the driver was there every time we needed him so you guys can make arrangement before you get there.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This is the best way to travel from montegobay Airport to Negril and back with private driver just make the arrangements with Patrick by email , great guys to work with!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

With Patrick is the best way to go you can rent a van for large groups, you wont go wrong

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick did all our travel arrangements for our business trip, we had 40 persons in our group and they did a wonderfull job so i can recomend them at any time to you guys out there heading that way!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for taking care of my people in negril, we will shorly call you again.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This is the best way to go have Patrick arrange the Airport rides for you and they will meet you at there with a sign.

----------


## negril#1fan

Patrick has my endorsement 110%.....  I highly recommend....

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This company did all our transportation back and for with airport runs and tours and they did a great job so i would go with  them again.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick is the best, he took care of all of us with transportation while in jamaica.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for setting up our rides we will  see you at the airport in 4  days.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for setting up all our Airport  rides and we will see you in 10 days

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for the good job Patrick my family was very happy with your services,we will contact you next time.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for the good service with the Airport pickups and tours we will call you next time.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This is the best taxi service in negril so you guys please check it out

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for arranging all our Airport pickups for 30 persons  so we will see you guys  in 5 days

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick we are counting down so see you in 3 days at the Airport

----------


## Rambo

we always used Patric when we could, he is very versed on Jamaica and can answer any questions.....he will satisfy your thirst with a cold Free Beer, soft drinks, fruit drink, and for those who wish to sample some of what Jamaica has always been famous for........ he knows where to stop to meet the locals, which might turn out to be one of your life long friends.................. you will not be disappointed.........He is a very Good driver, very honest and a Real nice guy.......

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thease guys are the best when it comes on to transportation to and from the Airport and other side trips so check them out.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for all your help with our transportation to and from the Airport we will shorly use your service next time.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We are counting down Patrick so see you in 10 days

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick we are counting down so we will see you in one month time at the airport my friend

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Hello Patrick we will see you in 70 days at the Airport

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick we will see you at the airport in 60 days we are counting down cant wait to have a cold one

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for taking care of my party of 45 persons we will call you next time

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for arranging our ride from the airport so we will see you in 60 days my friend we cant wait to have a cold red stripe in Jamaica.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for the private transfer Patrick we will call you next trip

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Hello Patrick we have 35 more days to be in your island so have those red stripes on ice at the Airport because we have 40 persons in our party.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for taking care of my party of 20 with airport rides and tours we will email you the next time we are returning to Jamaica.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

we will see you guys at the airport in 30 days and be sure to have redstripes on ice for us.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick thanks for the good service while we were in Jamaica back and fort at the airport, we will email again next year

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick we will see you in 4 days at the airport

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for the great service Patrick to pick us up at the airport and also took us to YS falls, we will shorly call you next time.

----------


## Homegirl

See you on Thursday.........yahoo.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

five days to go and we will see you at the MBJ airport Patrick with cold redstripes

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We are counting down Patrick so we will see you in five days at the airport with some cold ones.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for taking care of my  group of 70 persons in negril Patrick we will shorly call you next time.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This is definetly the way to go arrange your airport pick up a head of time

----------


## Esperanza Tours

10 days to go and we will be on the beach with a cold redstripe in Negril

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick thanks for the good service with all our airport rides for 50 persons and we will call you again next time

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for the great service Patrick, we will email you a head of time next year again to arrange all our rides to and from the airport.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

we will see you in 10 days at the airport Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

soon come my friends see you in one month at the airport

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This is by far the safest way to go with Esperanza tour and talk to Patrick about transportation.

----------


## Red Dragon

Merry Christmas Patrick! Hope to see you in the near future! Keith Binns

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Esperanza tours with Patrick is by far the best  to take care of your transportation needs

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Soon come Patrick, be sure to have redstripe ready for us

----------


## Esperanza Tours

see you in 12 days at the Airport Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for takeing care of my party of 70 persons in Negril

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick with esperanza tours is the best for transportation

----------


## Esperanza Tours

thanks for the great trip to dunns river Patrick, we will call you next time.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We are looking forward to see you in march at the airport Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

You guys did a great job with my group of 80 people to and from the airport with the wedding party we will call you again

----------


## Esperanza Tours

see you in a week Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for the great trip to and from the airport we will call you next year.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick thanks for your help with my group of 80 persons to and from the airport and YS trip, we will shorly call you again.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

see you at the airport in 6 days my friend

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for taking care of my family Patrick we will contact you next time

----------


## Esperanza Tours

See you in a week  Patrick we have 30 persons now

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick 10 days to go and now we have 15 persons in our group so make sure you have inough beers on ice my friend.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for the great services to and from the Airport  Patrick we will call you again next time for sure.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

3 days to go Patrick and we will see you at the airport with some cold red stripes

----------


## Esperanza Tours

6 hours to go Patrick and we are on the way to negril guys

----------


## Alisa

Will see you in 43 days!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for taking care of my group of 50 people Patrick they said they had a wonderfull time with you.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick thank you for taking care of my wedding party of 70 persons, we will shorly contact you next time.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

See you in 10 days Patrick we cant wait

----------


## Phil & Cindy

Partick, with lots of snow and cold here in Iowa, can't wait to see you this Saturday. Don't forget the cold red stripes and red stripe lights for Cindy and I. Thanks, Phil

----------


## Runnin Mon

I want to give a huge commendation to Patrick and Esperanza!!!  My first experience with him was outstanding!  I chartered a full size bus for my wedding  to transport 40 people from Lucea to Negril and back for a day trip.  Patrick handled everything and gave me the best deal with the most bang for the buck!  His driver, Darron was great... all my wedding guests loved him and his driving was a blast!  He was flexible and helped tremendously getting us here and there on a Negril trip that I played tour guide for!!  The service was second to none, and I believe I have converted 2/3rds of my wedding group to Negril addicts as I will be bringing  at least 15 back on my summer trip.   Give Patrick a call for your transport needs!!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for the great service Patrick my group of 40 had a great time with you guys so we will call you again

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for the great trip Patrick we will see you next year again

----------


## Esperanza Tours

see you in 7 days Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks Patrick for all the good service with transportation to and from the airport see you next year.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick see you in a week at the airport with some cold ones

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick is the best transportation services thay can handle large groups

----------


## Esperanza Tours

10 days to go Patrick and we will meet you at the airport soon come man

----------


## Esperanza Tours

With Patrick is the way to go, you wont go wrong

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for taking care of my group of 30 persons Patrick , we will definetly email you next time.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks for the great ride to the Airport  Patrick we will see you next year again.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick we will see you in 7 days at the airport and remember to have cold red stripes on board.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Soon come my friends just a few days to go

----------


## Esperanza Tours

with Esperanza tours is the way to go just send Patrick  a email and he will be ready to help you

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick at esperanza tours is the man to tal to about airport transfers and tours

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We provide free cell phone while you are in Jamaica, we do  round town taxi service and tour also pick you up at the airport.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

free phone to use while in Jamaica so you can email Patrick for the airport ride

----------


## Esperanza Tours

free cell phone to use while you are in Jamaica, Just email us for a ride from MBJ airport to Negril and we will be ready to give you a safe ride. we handle small and large groups NO PROBLEM.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great teem for transfers between airport and negril

----------


## Alisa

Thanks Patrick for transferring our group!   Great driver and nice bus

----------


## need some sun

Patrick,

Thank you for all you did to make our trip a HUGE success. 
Your cheerful and easy going personality put us into the vibe even before we hit the beach.
The last minute, late night pick up at Seastar was beyond the call of duty, and the trip out to Mayfield Falls was a major highlight of the vacation.
Everyone appreciated your getting us back to the airport on time, even though I was secretly hoping we would miss our flight.
I thoroughly enjoyed our conversations while on the road, and the stories of the days before pavement and power...the good old days, eh? HA!
Thanks again for everything. Hope to see you again, soon.

Lonn in Alaska.

Everyone else reading this...give Patrick a call for your transportation needs.
You will not be disappointed. JA cell #876-995-9780

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Free cell phone to use  while you are in Jamaica with Esperanza tours

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great service with thease guys with airport transfers

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Free cell Phone to use while you are in Jamaica if you book transportation with us.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great teem to handle the airport transfers and tours just email Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great teem to handle the airport transfers and tours just email Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

free cell phone to use while you are in Jamaica when you book with Esperanza tours so email Patrick and he will take care of you

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great transfers and tours services with free cell phone to use

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great service and great teem to handle the airport transfers and tours

----------


## Esperanza Tours

You guys should try Esperanza tours great team just email Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

the best guys

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great guys i will travel with them for sure again

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great guys i will use them again next trip

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great team and good service just email Patrick and he will take care of you.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great guys we will use them again

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great teem to travel with

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Free cell phone to use while you are in Jamaica just email Patrick @ Esperanza Tours and you are all set.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great teem to work with,large new  buses you cant go wrong

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great job and good teem to work with

----------


## kaddle

Patrick,
Could you please post, or, let me know, what is the cost of a one way transfer for two people to Negril hotels?

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great service and new vehicles from the airport to negril

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Good job well done with Esperanza tours just email Patrick and he will take care of all your transportation needs with his new vans.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great experience with thease guys so i will recomend them any time you cant go wrong

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great guys and good company

----------


## select

Patrick has our full endorsement.  Loved the free local phone to use while we were there!

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great guys and excellent services

----------


## Esperanza Tours

I will shorely use thease guys again great service

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thanks to you guys for the great service to and from the airport

----------


## Highlander

Patrick is a Safe and courteous driver.. Has nice van too..  Will us him next time for sure..

----------


## Cali

Thank you Patrick!  My family and friends all enjoyed riding with you during our trip back to Jamaica.  We will be in touch and hope that you will be free to drive again.  Take care and be blessed.

----------


## suziep55

Getting the message listed below when trying to go to.... http://www.esperanzatours.webs.com  ???


We're sorry, this site is frozen.
If you are the site owner, please
click here to contact us
regarding the status of your website.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great team for transportation to and from the airport and tours i will call you you guys again

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great guys :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Jambarney

Big up to Patrick for taking good care of our transportation needs last week, great price, courteous, safe and professional transportation service.

Jamb / Mike & Beth

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great team

----------


## Esperanza Tours

thease guys are the best

----------


## Esperanza Tours

they have new vans and careful driving

----------


## Esperanza Tours

thease guys are the best

----------


## Highlander

Great Guy.  On Time.  All around nice service..

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick i will recomend you guys next time

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great guys

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great teem to take care of the transportation

----------


## hey_mon

Trying to contact Patrick at Esperanza Tours and the website is frozen...anyone have new contact info for him???

----------


## Rumlover

esperanza@cwjamaica.com

----------


## hey_mon

> esperanza@cwjamaica.com


Thank you Rumlover, will whip off a quick request for our rides now.  Never too early   :Smile:

----------


## Rumlover

hey_mon,
You are right. Never too early. Arriving about a week earlier and booked with him last week. Patrick's the best.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great teem you cant go wrong

----------


## Esperanza Tours

we just got back and Patrick at Esperanza tours took good care of us we are happy to recomend them for transportation.

----------


## Biggs of the week

See you next week my friend !

----------


## Rumlover

a long 6 weeks more for us.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

We are counting down only 5 days to go Patrick

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great drivers and they have the best service

----------


## frankk

Very pleased with Patrick last year..  So made arrangements for this year from/to airport at very fair price with cold red stripes.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

they are the best

----------


## Esperanza Tours

One week to go and we will be in paradise

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thease guys have the best drivers for sure

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This is the best service i have ever had, they are the best

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Ten days to go and Esperanza tours will meet me at the airport< great teem

----------


## Esperanza Tours

we are counting down only 6 days to go to be in negril

----------


## Esperanza Tours

I will for sure use thease guys again they are the best

----------


## Esperanza Tours

They are the best by far, we will be useing them again

----------


## hey_mon

See you at the airport tomorrow Patrick!!!!!  Can't wait   :Smile:

----------


## Esperanza Tours

You guys can contact Esperanza tours for the best prices and great service just email Patrick and he does all the dispatching. you wont go wrong

----------


## Captain Oil

Website locked up and not working.

----------


## Esperanza Tours

What a great service thease guys give i will for sure use them again Jamaica

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Great teem to work with the most reasonable price

----------


## Esperanza Tours

This is the best transportation service

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Thease guys give the best service you can ever think of when it comes on to transportation

----------


## Esperanza Tours

great teem you cant go wrong

----------


## SoCal_dan

Thanks Patrick!  We used your service to and from the airport this past week.  Highly recommend!  Dan & Anna

----------


## Esperanza Tours

thease guys are the best

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick has the most reasonable price you cant go wrong

----------


## Esperanza Tours

Patrick is the man to talk to about transportation

----------


## Esperanza Tours

You can always count on this company they are the best

----------


## Esperanza Tours

thease guys are the best

----------


## Esperanza Tours

these guys are the best for transportation to and from the airport

----------

